# Felt Instruments Lekko and other latency issue



## mbagalacomposer (Apr 23, 2020)

Has anyone else had issues with Felt Instruments plugins having a fair amount of latency? I've just been using Ableton's track delay function to compensate for it, more or less worth the hassle in my opinion because they sound great. That said, would love to not have to do that. 

Anyone encountered this and figured out a fix?


----------

